# Tips for picking calm(er) budgie?



## GailC (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm planning on getting a budgie, possibly tomorrow and am wondering if there is anything to look for when shopping that might mark a budgie that is calmer and not so afraid of people?

The only options I have is to buy from a big box pet store or smaller mom and pops stores. I'm going to a smaller store first, one I know takes good care of their animals but doesn't work to tame them.

I know any pet store baby will be afraid, thats not a issue but I hope to avoid picking one that is flat out terrified of people.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Observation. Pick one that is curious of you as this will be a good place to start. But look for other good traits in its personality as well and most importantly a healthy looking bird.


----------



## GailC (Sep 7, 2017)

Thank you, what would other good personality traits be? The last time I bought a budgie, he pretty much picked me.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Going to the smaller "mom and pop" store is definitely a better option.

Plan to spend some time there simply observing the budgies.

Sit down, make yourself comfortable and settle in for at least a good half hour.

Watch their energy level and how they interact with one another. You can tell which birds are more aggressive/dominant and higher energy simply by watching how they behave with the other birds.

After watching the birds for awhile, position yourself next to the cage and sing, talk or read to the birds. 
Do any of the birds come over to be closer to you when you do so?
Does one seem more interested than the others?

Try resting your hand very slowly and carefully on the outside of the cage then simply hold it there very still while you continue to talk calmly and reassuringly to the birds.

Is there a budgie that is brave enough to come closer?

Try playing the blinking game with the budgie
Does it respond to you?

By now you should have an idea of which bird(s) responds to your energy.
Keep in mind you don't have to make a decision that very day. 
You may want to leave, come back the next day and repeat the process to see if you have the same results. 

Best wishes!*


----------



## GailC (Sep 7, 2017)

Thank you FaeryBee, that is very helpful advice. Unfortunately, going back isn't a option as this store is over a hour from home.
Living in a rural area definitely has its drawbacks, not a lot of local pet options.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Well, then take as much time tomorrow as you can when you are there to observe and interact with the budgies before making your decision.

Perhaps you could spend a half hour or so with the budgies, then go have some lunch and come back to the store to ensure you're happy with your choice before you take your new little friend home with you.

Best wishes!

By the way, living in overcrowded metro areas has its drawbacks too. Due to the traffic congestion it isn't unusual for it to take 20 minutes or more simply to go three miles so traveling an hour to get to the pet store doesn't seem like a lot of time to me.
Isn't it interesting how different perspectives can be? 
:laughing2:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

In that case, I would just commit to a good long half hour or more there, and just watch them very closely as FaeryBee suggested  

There's always going to be a bird that seems more in tune to you and more curious to see what's going on. When I was looking for a budgie, I picked my little girl because she came right up to the glass to see who I was, and I was in love. 

Best of luck with choosing a new little friend!


----------



## GailC (Sep 7, 2017)

I can easily spend 30 minutes or more watching the birds Luckily this store has a enclosed bird room so we won't be bothered by other people moving about the store unless they come inside.

I guess it's not so much the time involved getting to the store as it is the distance. I absolutely hate driving and if it wasn't for the facts I have a apt tomorrow in town, I probably wouldn't going.

There is a local gal who breeds budgies but she pretty much pumps babies out as fast as she can for local pet stores and never bothers to even try and tame babies. I looked at some of her babs today and they absolutely panicked when you got within 6 feet of their cage.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The "local gal" sounds like an "individual birdie mill" rather than a responsible and ethical breeder.

What she is doing certainly is not in line with what this forum considers to be best practices for the health and well-being of the budgies. 
I would never recommend supporting the practices of someone like that.

I'm sure you'll enjoy your time with the budgies tomorrow. Spending time with them and possibly choosing one to bring into your heart and home will make the drive worth while.

Be safe and let us know how things work out!
:wave:*


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Another thing you could check out is trying to make sure that your
budgie is relatively young...or not much more than 3 months.
Look for forehead bars (which are present)down to the cere, and dark eyes in most mutations. Babies are usually easier to tame and bond with. Also look for signs of good health.


----------



## BooksBudgies (Jul 14, 2015)

I just wanted to wish you luck during this exciting process! When I got my boy Hermes, I watched all the budgies for so long I lost track of time. It really does go fast, observing all of their lovable behaviors. I can't think of anything to add that hasn't already been said. I think how the birds react in a new situation says a lot. What is their first reaction when you approach them? Which ones fly away and which ones stand their ground? Which ones immediately go on the offense? There's no right or wrong personality, each one has it's pros and cons. I personally like a brave, curious budgie. The drawback to that is sometimes they're so focused on exploring that they ignore you!  But they react a lot better in new situations, which is really nice. They are also ready to try new things which makes training easier. I like looking for the ones that won't follow what all the other birds are doing but will stay even if the others leave. Either they're a leader or just really clueless 

Please keep us posted if you have any luck!


----------



## ColdWinterDream (Mar 31, 2017)

I got my babies based on color alone. Not the best practice for what you are looking for. However, they have such amazing personalities that even my wife, who didn't really want them, has now fallen in love with them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As you've chosen your two new budgies, this thread is now closed.*


----------

